# How much weight do you need to lose to be at goal weight? (heres my pics by the way)



## arj

For me, its 13kg to be at my pre-pregnancy weight. 

Im 5'5 and weigh currently 74.2 kg, and started at 61.3. 

I would like to be 59kg, and wow do I have some work to do!!

I used to be a size 8-10 with small B-cup boobs and tons of muscle tone, now Im a full-on size 12 with rounded everything and zero muscle! I want to get_ me_ back!!

Here's me at 4 weeks post-partum. (scuse the undies) The second pic was me about 3 weeks pregnant with the twins (I hadnt found out yet). SO depressing!!! I'll do it tho. I've been heavier than this before and got it off, so Ill do it again. I just wanna be back to myself now tho!! All my clothes are size 8's and summer is just around the corner!

{Geez I hope no-one I know in real life finds this post, I'm embarrassed enough with clothes _on_! }
 



Attached Files:







74.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 75









IMG_4858 (Small).JPG
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 65


----------



## arj

bump


----------



## Rose_red

I think you look great as you are! I've lost 3 stone (19kg) since my LO was born, and I'm about 4 pounds off getting into my bmi but would still want to be slimmer.


----------



## arj

Rose_red said:


> I think you look great as you are! I've lost 3 stone (19kg) since my LO was born, and I'm about 4 pounds off getting into my bmi but would still want to be slimmer.

what bmi is 4 lbs away?

I started at 22 and am now 27


----------



## Rose_red

My bmi was 31 straight after having LO, now it's 25/26 I think


----------



## MadameJ

I've lost 16lbs so far(14lbs technically as gained 2lbs last week:dohh:) so my first goal is 11st 7lbs so only another 20lbs to go but my final goal is 10st 7lbs so 34lbs in total till final final goal!Got to reach my first by my wedding n then the rest by my best friends wedding(I'm her bridesmaid )


----------



## Rose_red

Good luck, It's so hard isn't it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Omg you so don't need to lose weight, you look great!

I want to get back to 133 lbs like I was last year (I'm only 5 ft). I was 160 lbs and I'm now 156.4 lbs. It's so hard as I'm breastfeeding and it makes me starving! I ended up putting on weight since giving birth just because I ate loads, so now I'm aiming to lose it!


----------



## angieloo

You look great!
I was 180lbs before pregnancy, now I'm at 197. My goal is 135. I had lost about 30lbd before pregnancy and was truckin along on reaching that 135. Now I want to be there by LO's first birthday


----------



## Arisa

OMG you look bloody fantastic, you have no stretchmarks, i cannot even wear a pair of full length togs let alone a bikini 
I can post a pic of what i look like with my clothes on and i have another 20kg to lose as i gained 33kg in the end and 13 kilos have gone but the saggy stretchmarked belly is horrendous, how do you do it arj? howcome your stomach is not saggy???? lol i am really jealous, you are gorgeous xoxoox

this is me week two after birth when summer rose had to go into hospital
i had lost about five kilos but looked worse for wear and was covered up in baggy clothes

the other one is of me before getting pregnant in 2011 i had lost a lot of weight and was feeling good, oh how i miss it :cry:


I will get there again with exercise at the gym and taking summer out for walks more often, i cannot go to the gym until october :/ but by Christmas i will be slimmer oxox


----------



## arj

Arisa thanks for the pics! And I do have stretch marks but not red ones, just little grooves that are small and a lot of them, I know when I lose the fat and baby belly theyll go wrinkley :/


----------



## Rose_red

Just after having LO (gross) & afew weeks ago xx
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0256.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mea

Omg arj you look amazing! I wish my stomach looked like yours after having my twins!! I'm really struggling to get back to pre twin weight!! They are 18mnts old now and I still have about 18lb to loose to get back there.


----------



## arj

Thanks, Mea I actually look reeeally terrible in real life, my tummy pokes out the front the same as when I was about 18 weeks pregnant with the twins! (measured it and compared)! 
Ive just started the protien diet and am losing weight on that, so its just a case of chipping away at it. I know it wont happen over night, but it will happen. Well, it better, cos I cant afford a whole new size larger wardrobe! lol


----------



## VikkiD

arj said:


> Thanks, Mea I actually look reeeally terrible in real life, my tummy pokes out the front the same as when I was about 18 weeks pregnant with the twins! (measured it and compared)!
> Ive just started the protien diet and am losing weight on that, so its just a case of chipping away at it. I know it wont happen over night, but it will happen. Well, it better, cos I cant afford a whole new size larger wardrobe! lol

What's te protein diet hun? I have a stone to loose but I am so weak with food at the weekends an always end up eating crap


----------

